# April Fools "Sig Nature" Ride 5th April



## stevevw (9 Mar 2010)

Sig's Birthday ride now rearanged for Easter Monday. Same route choice as we had for 29th December. Starting from the Rose Cafe, Railway Street, Hertford roll out 10am and ending up at The Plume of Feathers Tewin for Lunch/Dinner depending on Time.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=115044


The pub is still doing two mains for £9.95 very good they are too. If you would like I could make another Birthday cake and get it taken to the pub.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2010)

I'm in if there is Sig cake...


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

I'm also in. 
Will it be a special birthday Sig cake?


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Mar 2010)

Bother!!! I shall be in Ostend.
Have a good one!!!!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Mar 2010)

I'm a maybe for now as got a few things to sort before I can confirm. Sounds good though...did someone say..cake?!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Mar 2010)

Sig bakes rather fine cakes


----------



## redflightuk (10 Mar 2010)

As the ride is going past the stables and the front door i'm in.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2010)

Am soooo going to be drunk still/still drinking... it is a bank holiday weekend after all! 

Enjoy!


----------



## topcat1 (11 Mar 2010)

Is the sun coming out for this ride?

Hopefully i'll make it up to herts this time.


----------



## stevevw (11 Mar 2010)

Yep sun will be out this time.


----------



## Tynan (11 Mar 2010)

not utterly out of the question

is anyone that knows the way riding from London

although it does look easy and not that far


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

Haven't decided on how I'm getting there yet. I would like to ride there I think and I'm sure people like Ian and TC1 will be riding it.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2010)

It's a lovely ride out that way - bar a bit of Hertsmere style 'unmade road' at Bushey. Depends if you go inwards to town and up Luke, or via A312, via Ruislip etc


----------



## Cayopro (19 Mar 2010)

I could be up for this mate, depending on work and............. it is the day after my birthday !!!!!!!!


----------



## colinr (19 Mar 2010)

At the risk of saying 'maybe' to Herts based rides and never showing, I'll put myself down as a 'maybe' on this. Is there anywhere to park at/near the start?


----------



## stevevw (20 Mar 2010)

Yes I can arrange free parking at my works 1/2 mile from the cafe.


----------



## stevevw (20 Mar 2010)

Cayopro said:


> I could be up for this mate, depending on work and............. it is the day after my birthday !!!!!!!!



We will have Birthday cake.


----------



## davidg (27 Mar 2010)

would like to do this one, but will only know nearer the day...


----------



## gbs (28 Mar 2010)

Looks enticing given the promise of sun. I will take the train; probably KX to HFDN dep 0856 arr 0926.

Is anything known about road condition? After Surrey and Sussex I am looking for a little smoothness.


----------



## alinaee (28 Mar 2010)

count me in. i'm up for either taking the train or riding up.


----------



## redjedi (29 Mar 2010)

I think a ride up is called for.

Where do people want to meet? Hyde Park corner is fairly central, and it's only 25 miles to Hertford from there.

I believe TC1 will be joining us, so hopefully he can map a route out on his Garmin.

And although she hasn't posted in here yet, I have a verbal acknowledgement from Sig that she will be joining her belated birthday ride.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Mar 2010)

I was really hoping to come to this one but I seem to have agreed to steward at a cycle event in Colchester instead. I have emailed the organiser today to say that if they have enough stewards, could they let me off the hook, but I don't hold out much hope...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2010)

Sounds good to me Luke.... 



redjedi said:


> I think a ride up is called for.
> 
> Where do people want to meet? *Hyde Park corner* is fairly central, and it's only 25 miles to Hertford from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I was really hoping to come to this one but I seem to have agreed to steward at a cycle event in Colchester instead. I have emailed the organiser today to say that if they have enough stewards, could they let me off the hook, but I don't hold out much hope...


----------



## stevevw (29 Mar 2010)

gbs said:


> Is anything known about road condition? After Surrey and Sussex I am looking for a little smoothness.



Yes I am looking for a bit of smoothness too, not found that much yet though.

The route is not that bad most of the potholes have been filled.


----------



## topcat1 (29 Mar 2010)

How long is this ride Steve? I may have to get the train down do the ride then ride back (as i do ).


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2010)

topcat1 said:


> How long is this ride Steve? I may have to get the train down do the ride then ride back (as i do ).



You'll be able to 'crash' at steve's place - that's for sure Dave!


----------



## topcat1 (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks now i've got the giggles.


----------



## MacB (29 Mar 2010)

I think the route is just under 50 miles, I have a pass but am looking closely at weather forecast.

Luke, obviously Tynan, Ian etc, as well, my pass is all day, if I ride to Hertford it's only 5 miles difference to go via HPC, also I pass where Luke lives on my way in to London. So, for Tynans benefit, we would be coming in from the West to HPC, I'd be meeting Luke around Brentford way.

Timings, if it's a 10am start in Hertford and it's 25 miles from HPC, then I would have thought leaving HPC at 0730 would allow for possible delays or leave time for a rest in Hertford before the off. So I'd need to leave home at about 0400hrs - so that would be about 110 miles on the day plus any return riding if my legs hold out, up to a max of 170 miles for me. It's about 27 miles from me to where I've met you before Luke so, by my timings, that would be a 0600-0630hrs meet, if that tallies with you? 

Regardless of the laters, I'm happy to commit to the ride up via HPC as long as we're not inundated with snow again. Obviously my timings are merely suggestions and are boringly sensible. We could calculate timings with the usual Mouseketeer optimism, high pace, no mechanicals and no getting lost. But, for some reason, experience leads me to doubt the chances of success in that method


----------



## alinaee (29 Mar 2010)

if the ride is only 25miles from HPC i'll meet you guys there at whatever time you decide and ride up.


----------



## davidg (29 Mar 2010)

cant go now...because of flight prices will have to go to Barcelona on the Monday rather than Tuesday....let's hope it is not all over after the 1st leg at home!


----------



## MacB (29 Mar 2010)

alinaee said:


> if the ride is only 25miles from HPC i'll meet you guys there at whatever time you decide and ride up.



excellent, haven't seen you in ages, should be a good day as long as the snow stays away


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2010)

right then, it's a ride up, do the ride and a ride back.
Can we have a roll call then of HPC starters?

Ian
Mac B
Alinaee
Redjedi
TopCat


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> I think the route is just under 50 miles, I have a pass but am looking closely at weather forecast.
> 
> Luke, obviously Tynan, Ian etc, as well, my pass is all day, if I ride to Hertford it's only 5 miles difference to go via HPC, also I pass where Luke lives on my way in to London. So, for Tynans benefit, we would be coming in from the West to HPC, I'd be meeting Luke around Brentford way.
> 
> ...



Those times sound fine to me. 6.30 - Brentford, 7.30 - depart HPC. Lot's of time to get there and have a cuppa before we start.


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2010)

topcat1 said:


> How long is this ride Steve? I may have to get the train down do the ride then ride back (as i do ).



There goes our navigator. Anyone else know the way?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2010)

You could go backwards Luke,( ) and meet MacB by the A312 and whizz to South Ruislip, Rayners Lane, North Harrow, Headstone Lane, Harrow Weald, Stanmore, Bushey, Elstree, Arkley, Barnet Essendon (nice round there) follow the B158 and dive into Hertford from there.
Davy's done it that way.


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2010)

I've no plans to ride 13 miles to HPC to add to a hefty day, for me anyway

sounds like you lot are approaching from the West while I'm heading more or less due north

oh dear commutes and FNRttCs don;t make for good navigation


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2010)

I have *This* route from London Bridge to Hertford. 24 miles, pretty straight forward. Rather then meeting at HPC. Would people be happy to meet at London Bridge needle (by Evans)


----------



## MacB (30 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I have *This* route from London Bridge to Hertford. 24 miles, pretty straight forward. Rather then meeting at HPC. Would people be happy to meet at London Bridge needle (by Evans)



I'm easy with whatevers easiest, I'll meet up with Luke and take it from there.


----------



## alinaee (31 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I have *This* route from London Bridge to Hertford. 24 miles, pretty straight forward. Rather then meeting at HPC. Would people be happy to meet at London Bridge needle (by Evans)



prefect london bridge is even better for me.


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2010)

Sounds fine to me. 

So The Needle at about 7.30

**Shuts eyes, clicks on Met check**

Weather's looking better for Monday, as it should since we've organised a CC ride.


----------



## stevevw (31 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I have *This* route from London Bridge to Hertford.



Nice flat route that Ian . Infact the last few miles are the reverse of the start of this ride, unless i change it a bit that is


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> right then, it's a ride up, do the ride and a ride back.
> Can we have a roll call then of HPC starters?
> 
> Ian
> ...



Theres now a very slim slim slim chance I may now be up for this...

Its dependant upon a) not going out sunday and getting lashed..  getting the replacement bike parts I need in and fitted in time and c) the weather....... 

The other thought playing on my mind is of Ally MacB clocking up a longer single ride than me this year....


----------



## MacB (31 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Theres now a very slim slim slim chance I may now be up for this...
> 
> Its dependant upon a) not going out sunday and getting lashed.. B) getting the replacement bike parts I need in and fitted in time and c) the weather.......
> 
> The other thought playing on my mind is of Ally MacB clocking up a longer single ride than me this year....



 I have that influence on people, you should see the work ILB puts in to overtake me sometimes, just in case I beat him to the top of a hill Obviously I have to rein the power in a bit, it would be devastating for one so young to be trounced by a fat old bloke like me


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> I have that influence on people, you should see the work ILB puts in to overtake me sometimes, just in case I beat him to the top of a hill Obviously I have to rein the power in a bit, it would be devastating for one so young to be trounced by a fat old bloke like me



hahahaha, this is very very true, and one that rides with non-drop comforts bars and 700x28c tyres too... the shame would be shocking! Scarred for life!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2010)

I'm now a possible again for this - Steve, can I do the parking-at-your-office procedure if I can come along? And what time?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm now a possible again for this - Steve, can I do the parking-at-your-office procedure if I can come along? And what time?


----------



## stevevw (1 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm now a possible again for this - Steve, can I do the parking-at-your-office procedure if I can come along? And what time?



Will be good to see you again Helen. 

Ok for any of you planning on coming by car to park at the office.

I will do a route from work to the cafe for trikes to save you getting off and pushing for a few metres up a one way street.


----------



## topcat1 (1 Apr 2010)

It's looking like i'm riding up and getting the choo choo home.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2010)

Nice one Dave. Can you meet us at London Bridge 7.30am? By the Needle on the southside (Evans Cycles)


----------



## topcat1 (1 Apr 2010)

Yep i'll be there.


----------



## redjedi (1 Apr 2010)

Nice one Dave. I hope you've got the route programmed, otherwise we're all just heading north till we get somewhere


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2010)

I got the route on my Garmin Edge.. but the little blighter likes to play up sometimes.



redjedi said:


> Nice one Dave. I hope you've got the route programmed, otherwise we're all just heading north till we get somewhere


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2010)

I've got Teefs mobile No, he's always good for directions


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> I've got Teefs mobile No, he's always good for directions



Right. That's it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2010)

Steve, one of the two routes in the first post isn't working - is the other route the one we're doing?


----------



## stevevw (1 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Steve, one of the two routes in the first post isn't working - is the other route the one we're doing?



The one that is working has the correct start point and goes past the pub we will be stopping at who knows what will happen in between. 








I am planning on re checking the route in the next day or two and will post up details. No big hills but some little ones.


----------



## clivedb (2 Apr 2010)

Is there room for two more? Marilyn and I are planning to do this - as we were in Jan, before the weather struck. We'll meet you at Hertford at 10.

How many are we likely to be altogether?

Clive


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2010)

Well I'm now a definite


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2010)

Weather's looking fab Lee, come along!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (3 Apr 2010)

sorry bit late to post, have not been well, I think i feel a bit better today.

My plan was to get a train to L'pool St but they are not running so I will ride to Barking to get to Fenchurch St.
If I miss the 6.55 the next train gets me to London at 7.38 so Ian can you pm me your mob no just in case I'm late.
See you all at London Bridge
Sig


----------



## stevevw (3 Apr 2010)

For those driving over to Hertford You can park for free here out side Unit 14 The route shows the way to the cafe
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=115035


Roll call

Sig
Helen
Clive
Marilyn
Ally MacB
Ian
Luke
Dave
Alinaee
Davy
Tynan
Nigel
gbs
John
Chris
Paul
Me
Lee



Martin?
TT Cycle?

Revised route here:
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=115044


----------



## colinr (3 Apr 2010)

It's a no from me, have become otherwise engaged over the bank holiday sorry.


----------



## Cayopro (3 Apr 2010)

Steve, cant load the course mate, any details would be great...... are you meeting people at Stevenage Train Station ? could meet you there if you give me a time, maybe email me the course ??


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Apr 2010)

Course is starting in Hertford at a cafe near the railway station. The course loads OK for me with those links too!


----------



## redflightuk (3 Apr 2010)

Starts from the Rose Cafe in Railway st. Not far from Hertford east station. 10am start, (i think).:-)


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2010)

> Martin?



Too posh a ride for me Steve, although the route out is one of my favourites...have fun!


----------



## topcat1 (4 Apr 2010)

Can we have a list of who's riding from london bridge?


Me.


----------



## redjedi (4 Apr 2010)

London bridge brigade

Sig
Ally MacB
Ian
Luke
Dave
Alinaee
Davy
Mick (Mistral)
Tynan ?
Lee?

Mick PMed me yesterday, so I think he's meeting Al and me in Brentford.

I think Davy's name needs to be pencilled in only. I've heard that his weekend may have involved fancy dress and a few drinks


----------



## topcat1 (4 Apr 2010)

Sigs' train gets in at 7.38 so she'll be 20 mins late.

Tynan can meet us outside tottenham fc, it should save him a trip down and back.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Apr 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Sigs' train gets in at 7.38 so she'll be 20 mins late.



I am going to try for the earlier train, so hopefully be on time.

just making cake


----------



## MacB (4 Apr 2010)

Luke, 0630hrs at the same place opposite that pub as last time? you've got my mobile, as has Mick, if there's any problems....Al


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Apr 2010)

Well my bike has had a wash and is now recumbent in the car awaiting tomorrow morning's voyage to Hertfordshire. I have, in deference to the reasonable weather forecast and in annoyance with the infernal rattling, removed my mudguards. You have been warned, this may cause rain!

I'll aim to be at the cafe by 9:30am to give me time for a cuppa and a loo stop.


----------



## mistral (4 Apr 2010)

Yes, I'm in, and hope to meet up with Al & Luke en route to L Bridge. Had some last minute bike problems and have only just finished getting it all sorted, looking forward to it now.


----------



## Tynan (4 Apr 2010)

Apologies to all, DIY and a visit from a friend has done for my hope for a day out

enjoy, really wanted to come along on this one


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2010)

hey peeps, am a defo no go now. have fun!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (5 Apr 2010)

User1314 said:


> I'll be there as well. How can I not be, with the people going.
> 
> Got a pass.
> 
> Be fashionably late as always, and will probably arrive about 10 at London Bridge.



Make sure you get the right bridge User


----------



## Tynan (5 Apr 2010)

In a blatant attempt at redemption I've changed the tyres, replaced the brake blocks, mickled the chain, replaced the piece of wire/ziptie that's secured the back mudguard for over a year with an actual bolt, moved the seat forward a bit and cleaned even the cassette and rear mech which must have had a pound of gunk in

and wiped the entire frame with baby wipes until it gleamed beautifully in the afternoon sunshine, dabbed some oil on the odd scratch

cleaned up everything and as a final act spotted the pump and put it back on the bike where it looked utterly filthy on the gleaming bike

oh well sorry about the wind but no rain by the looks of things


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Apr 2010)

Well I've just got back and am looking forward to a shower.

Steve had some weird ulterior motive enticing us on this ride. The link he gave us was 41 miles with 2000 feet of climbing overall - that was fine.

Somehow this translated to, on the ground, several random diversions, a total distance for me of 51.46 miles (about 1 mile is getting from my parking spot to the start) and 3,009 feet of climb. That's a lot of ups and downs!

Overall it was a great day though. No rain, mostly dry roads (although my decision to go mudguard-free wasn't the best after one muddy patch), lots of horses, lots of cyclists, lots of cake...

My disappointment when the chap in the polka dot jersey left early with his chum was significant - I had lauded his fine thighs and backside to Sig who hadn't had a chance to study them properly, having not cycled that close to him. He'd escaped before she got to have a proper look. Shame.

The cake stop was at an aerodrome (and kept being further away than Steve promised!) and they were a bit slow at service - especially when Ian and I had got in the queue quickly and ordered our food - they told us they'd come outside to take our order and proceeded to be snail-like about it. It was also surprisingly pricey. Oh well, it was welcome fuel after 26 miles.

We continued on, waving hello to Redflightuk's horse, eventually ending up at a nice pub where we had food (and Redjedi had to wait for his chips!). Steve's wife and son appeared with the rather wonderful Birthday Cake for Sig (although it was Cayopro's birthday yesterday so he deserves a mention too). 

After we had eaten I found myself leading the way back to Hertford East station (well, to my car) and trusting to my Garmin with its OpenSource maps. Which were overall very good, but it did lead us through a park at one point and over a footbridge which had steps up to it (thanks Ian for helping lift the trike). My car was located and I whizzed home.


----------



## topcat1 (5 Apr 2010)

Hmmmmm cake












nom nom nom




pics 2morrow


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2010)

aaaahhhh.. what a very nice ride.. A very fine leg work out thanks to the hills (cheers Steve ). I was going to cycle all the way home again but time conspired against us, I had to get back to the little one to put him to bed.. it was still a 107 mile ride for the day . Great ride, great company & great cake. Cheers all.


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2010)

Well, resurfaced having got home at 7pm, nice hot bath, some food and then some moochy family time. Another good day but very tiring:-

Alarm went off at 0330 this morning and I finally got on the road at about 0425. Made very good time and turned up at the first meet point, 28ish miles, bang on 0630, Mick was ready and waiting. Sleepy, or dopey, head Luke took a little longer but we got going. I had to stop at a garage to get some fuel, having not eaten yet. Then Luke needed a McDonalds toilet break, but we made pretty good time. Sadly we went passed London Bridge and on to Tower Bridge. Mick and I were to blame for this as we allowed the half asleep Luke to lead, we got what we deserved, me in particular as I'm hopeless in London. Still not too much harm done and we were soon greeting the others at the correct bridge, 40ish miles in for me now. 

Had a great, very flat and, what wind there was helping, run up to Hertford. Ian leading the way then there was me, Dave, Luke, Mick, Alinae, Sig and User, all taking turns drafting him. We made decent time, in good company, and arrived not 'too' late at the meeting cafe in Hertford, 64 miles in for me now. But we were hungry so the off had to be delayed until food was consumed. Good job to, as Steve had obviously decided up and down was the order of the day. Nice to see everyone and the ride was good, but cold, actually the day seemed to get colder as it went on. 

We stopped for a break, 26ish miles in, I'm now at 89 miles for the day, and 'eventually' had some passable repast. Apparently the delays were due to having to write things down rather than keying it all on the computerised till, obviously writing is a dying art. During the break Mick decided he'd need to head straight home and so did User. After a short deliberation I thought it would work best for me as well. Plan was for 25 miles back to London then cycle home thus ensuring daylight for the rest of my ride. Having made our goodbyes, got some cake from Sig we headed off.

Ride home my a*se, the 24 miles were straight into the wind and just downright hard. It only took about 5 miles for me to decide my goal was now Waterloo and a train home, no way would I have another 40 miles in my legs after that. After another 6 miles that choice was echoed by the other two, so we all aimed for Waterloo. In true mouseketeer style this was route 1 down the nearest busy main road. Actually wasn't too bad but the closer you get to London the more ludicrous the potholes seem to become. Eventually got to Waterloo, now 113 miles on the clock for me, and said my goodbyes. Of course trains to Farnborough aren't happening, engineering works, and I can't get the replacement bus service. So I had to get a train to Ash Vale which meant another 6 miles to home at the other end. Predictably those 6 miles were in to the wind as well, god they seemed to take forever.

All in most enjoyable, if tough at times, though my intent to cycle back to fitness is going to cause pain any way I cut it. Finished with 119.21 miles and a rolling average of 13mph, it's coming, slowly.


----------



## iLB (6 Apr 2010)

well done macb, sounds like you had a lot better time than when we had to leave you somewhere half way up a hill in sussex, it's good to see you are regaining fitness- at the end of the day it's still a ton on the clock earlier than you managed last year, ultimately this shows alot of progress...

now if you would just see sense and get some 23mm tyres and lose the tank, sorry 'bicycle', you would be positively flying- and might even get to push someone else up the beacon  

sounds like a good ride though, i on the other hand overslept and failed to make it to my intended ride today, instead i ate some more easter chocolate and went to the pub with a friend- perhaps i should watch out for mac catching me up next time...


----------



## redflightuk (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks everybody for a great ride. First group ride on the Trice and hope to do some more. Great route some of it i know well but the first loop upto the airfield i hadn't ridden before. Nice pub at the end and the cake was very nice. Hope to see you all soon on another great ride.


----------



## redjedi (6 Apr 2010)

Another successful CC ride under the belt.

Horrible start to a bank holiday Monday meant I was unusually late . Not having any internet connection the night before or in the morning meant I couldn't check all the meeting details so got my bridges mixed up 

The ride up to Hertford was very nice at that time of the morning, and we made up for my time wasting.

Excellent ride although the halfway stop could do with some improvements. I forget how long we had to wait for even a basic order of tea and cake but it was well over half an hour 

Steve demonstrated his domestic side by producing Sigs be-lated birthday cake, and very nice it was to.

I think Helen forgot to put her Garmin on cyclists mode and left it on the rambler setting as we made our way back to the station 

Got home with 99.1 miles on the clock, so promptly turned around rode half a mile up the road and back again giving me a nice round 100 miles for the day 

My heart said get back on the bike this morning, my legs said "your having a laugh" so bus for me today.

Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## clivedb (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks to Steve for organising a very enjoyable ride yesterday - and for the great cake, as photographed by Topcat1 - and not forgetting Sig's! The weather left something to be desired, but the company more than made up for that. And I salute those who cycled up from London and back again - impressive stuff!


----------



## Cayopro (6 Apr 2010)

I have to echo the words of most who completed the ride......... great ride, great route and great company, nice to meet you all, at last. Im sure I will be out on plenty more, glad you all got back safe "n" sound.......................... Until next time

Steve cake was great, my daughter LOVED it !!!!

Top Job !!


----------



## topcat1 (6 Apr 2010)

Yes it was a very good ride, well done Steve.

I'm thinking of giving up this cycling lark and getting some flying lessons .

tc







http://tinypic.com/a/1ypmu/3


----------



## redjedi (6 Apr 2010)

Nice pics TC but we're going to have to stop you riding at the back, far too many bum pics in there, you're not getting my good side at all 

And apparently I'm a wanted man


----------



## redflightuk (7 Apr 2010)

Nice pics again TC, i like the one of Helen and myself tricing along the lane.


----------



## stevevw (7 Apr 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Yes it was a very good ride, well done Steve.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving up this cycling lark and getting some flying lessons .
> 
> ...




Best of both worlds Dave


----------



## stevevw (7 Apr 2010)

Glad you all enjoyed the ride and cake, it was a pleasure as usual to spend time with such a great bunch.

I have a few apologies to make.

Sorry to Helen for the Garmin file not working properly. In my defence mine did. 

Sorry for the slight lengthening of the ride. I got a bit carried away thinking back to the days courting Sandra around Epping Green / Newgate Street and before I knew it we got a tad off course. 

Sorry for the ascents on the Garmin file not matching the actual ascents. I still think it is undulating rather than hilly. 

Sorry for how cheap the Rose cafe was at the start of the ride  compared to the expense and slow service at the Panshanger cafe.  I blame MacB he wanted to stop not me. 

Sorry that the pub lied to me saying that we could get two meals for £9.95 even after I rang them last week to check. The Guinness and food was very nice though, even if it did cost me a fortune as I had agreed to treat Sandra, Steven and Nat if they delivered the cake. 

And worst of all Sorry for not leading you all back to Hertford along the road rather than some random footpath.  Who was it that said my Garmin route was wrong? 

Hope to see some of you tonight and the rest of you on the 30th


----------



## 4F (7 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Sorry to Helen for the Garmin file not working properly. In my defence mine did.
> 
> Sorry for the ascents on the Garmin file not matching the actual ascents. I still think it is undulating rather than hilly.
> 
> ...



I see your Garmin is still as good as ever Steve


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Apr 2010)

Late as usual to say my thanks, I've had to take a day off sick as the throats got worse, but I get to go on the computer

The ride from London up to Hertford was really good, apart from me cycling into User
During the ride AH told me to check out the thighs/arse of polka dot man but unfortunately he was so speedy I didn't get a chance 
After a slight detour we got to the cake stop. I was very lucky, I queued and got my coffee and cheesecake straight away. I made sure I gave some of my cherry cake to the 3 that were leaving us as I didn't want MacB moaning again
We set off again heading for the final pub stop.
Steves lovely wife brought the cake to the pub and what a cake it was,it was superb,Ruby was very disappointed I didn't bring any home.
Then it was time to go home.4 of us caught the train back to London , I said my goodbyes and went to Fenchurch St,cycled back home from Upminster and went up and down my road to round up the mileage to 85 miles.

Thanks Steve for a fantastic day.

Another thought , why are the drivers so considerate up there? so much space when they overtake you.


----------

